
The tech behind catching the Austin serial bomber - jbegley
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2018/03/21/how-tech-caught-killer-tech-behind-catching-austin-serial-bomber.html
======
bhhaskin
Just goes to show how all this tech can be used against you. Sure this time it
was used to catch a serial bomber, but it could also be just as easily used to
catch a serial protester.

------
rwc
In no small part with the help of Google:

"Google search history: The authorities were also able to look at the
individual's Google search history, the Statesman noted, which gave them
further insight into his dealings."

~~~
mikejb
FYI, google has a dashboard that shows all/most/some of the data in your
account. Go through it and remember the US government can access it (likely
with some form of Warrent or paper required)

~~~
michaelcampbell
From TFA:

> In order for Google to produce any data, the request has to be made in
> writing, signed by an official of the requesting agency and issued under an
> appropriate law. Google can also look to narrow the request if it believes
> it is "overly broad."

------
Simulacra
What I'm curious about is how they found him through FedEx. The video that has
been released is not very good, and he wore a wig. Did they catch a license
plate? Unless he was so incompetent he used a credit card.

~~~
zafka
My guess is that they searched all cell phone data on local towers for
location data. Then once they had a small enough pool of potentials they
searched using humint

